# Scrounging up enthusiasm



## AbsolutelyFree (Jan 28, 2011)

Last summer, I was outsourced at my job. It was at an engineering company. Since I am still young and unmarried, I decided to pursue a graduate degree in hopes of getting a more advanced job where I couldn't be replaced as easily. I felt like the work I was previously doing was a bit basic and boring.

Well...
Now I feel that this was of a mistake. I would have been better off to just find another job. When I graduate, I will probably have a somewhat higher salary at a somewhat better company, but if I had just stayed in the workforce for two more years originally, I would have been at about the same level or maybe further.

Also, I spent a lot of the money I had saved on tuition and I realize now that this graduate program is not what I had hoped for. I should have dug deeper into the department -- A lot of the courses listed in the catalog which I was most interested in taking are not offered anymore. I feel like overall the program is not as rigorous as I had hoped for and is diluted/too easy. 


As a result, I really don't have much enthusiasm or excitement for the school work anymore, with maybe 8 or 9 months left to go. I feel disengaged in the thesis topic I am working on. However, my belief is that you get what you put in to such things. Ultimately, the result of this experience is going to be what I make of it. This means that I have to find a way to get the best out of myself for the remainder of the program.

Does anyone have any advice for how to force oneself into working hard on something which seems insignificant and uninteresting?


----------



## Frosty (Aug 23, 2011)

I have never regretted getting my Masters degree. The quality of the work I been able to do is much higher and more satisfying than what I would have been doing with just a BS--I am challenged every day which makes work bearable.


----------

